# Partner visa 820 Online application "health check"



## Edoardo (Jul 11, 2014)

Hi all, 

this is the first time for me in this forum, I've read lots useful threads and first of all I want to say thanks.

Yesterday I finally lodged my application "Partner visa 820" online and now I'm ready to upload all the attachments.
My question is in regards to the health check, because I found one section on my application called "start your health check" and there was a link where I could download my Referral Letter with HAP ID number.
So the question is Should I book the health check with this HAP ID number now or should I wait for an email from CO?

Thanks in advance


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

it is really your decision. It can be either way.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Doing it now MAY make it likelier you'll get a grant in six months instead of twelve. It's not a sure thing, though. Doing it LATER makes it less likely you'll have to do your medicals again. 

It all depends on which gamble means more to you. If it's more important to you to get a fast grant and you don't care if they decide to make you do medicals again (unlikely, but possible), do them now. If it's more important to not have to pay for the medicals twice, and you don't care how long the grant takes, wait for the CO to ask. 

Just my opinion.


----------



## Valentine1981 (Sep 13, 2012)

just bear in mind that I've just read that they are changing the company they use to do the health checks later this month....so unless you are planning on getting them done in the next 2 weeks...may be worth waiting


----------



## Edoardo (Jul 11, 2014)

Thanks everyody for a quick reply!!
As a member of Medibank I was thinking of doing now and maybe get a refound but I called them and they told me they don'know because is a government decision......it's very weird!!
Anyway I've read on the immigration website they are introducing a new company (Bupa), however they'll keep Medibank so I don't think it's likely to change.
If I get an appoinment in the next 2/3 weeks I'll defenetly do it, otherwise I'll wait because on 04 August I go back to Italy with my partner to visit my parents.

Thank you!!!

Thank


----------



## JustinS (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi, I'm finalizing the application for a Partner visa 820 online and nearing submission..

I have had OSHC student cover with BUPA for sometime now..

I spoke to BUPA with the intention of finding out the nearest test center.. of the 3 departments I was passed round and having had a rep speak to management direct, no-one new anything and had to refer to their company newsletter to know what I was talking about..

I think its more probable I will have mine done with MHS..

just to be sure, can someone verify that I will need:

a medical examination
a chest x-ray and (if aged 11 years or older or considered appropriate on clinical grounds)
an HIV test (if aged 15 years or older or considered appropriate on clinical grounds).

I have a UK passport but lived in Spain for a number of years before coming to Australia on an international students visa 2 years ago... thanks


----------



## Valentine1981 (Sep 13, 2012)

Just so both of you are aware....Visa medicals are not eligible for health fund rebates.... You have to pay for the whole thing yourself (because the process is already so cheap *detect sarcasm*)

Justin for my 820 medicals it was chest X-ray/HIV blood test and general medical exam - blood pressure/eye test/urine sample/weight/reflexes etc


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Here's info on the changeover: https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/medical-service-provider-changes.htm


----------



## alexlulu12 (Nov 1, 2014)

Hi there - im new on here and have started putting together the application for a de facto partner visa and am just a little confused about the health check requirement and the police check. Does immigration require both the applicant and sponsor to undergo health check and police check or is this just for the applicant (my partner)? Thanks!


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Welcome to the Forum*



alexlulu12 said:


> Hi there - im new on here and have started putting together the application for a de facto partner visa and am just a little confused about the health check requirement and the police check. Does immigration require both the applicant and sponsor to undergo health check and police check or is this just for the applicant (my partner)? Thanks!


Hey alexlulu,

Welcome to the forum 
The sponsor doesn't need to undergo health check and you'll only need police checks if there is a child under the age of 18 years included in the application.
Only the applicant needs to undergo both medicals and police checks.
Hope this helps. Good Luck! 

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## lisa.151981 (Sep 2, 2014)

what exactly does the medical check involve? my partner needs to do one and would like to know what are they going to do to him? i cannot seem to find specific details on the immi.gov website........ it just says medical examination, chest xray and HIV test.


----------



## Styles70 (Feb 24, 2015)

lisa.151981 said:


> what exactly does the medical check involve? my partner needs to do one and would like to know what are they going to do to him? i cannot seem to find specific details on the immi.gov website........ it just says medical examination, chest xray and HIV test.


Hi, 
They will do blood test, chest X-ray , weigh you, eye test, blood pressure, then you will see doctor who will check heart, etc and reflexes , that is it , I was in for under a hour and all done


----------



## lisa.151981 (Sep 2, 2014)

Ok great, thanks for the info


----------



## Toddinaus (Sep 23, 2014)

I am going for my health check tomorrow, is there anywhere on the online application that you need to note your HAPID or reference that you have been for you medicals....will there be any upload or tick on the online application when the medicals have been submitted and all ok? Thanks?


----------

